
Get.docker.com: invalid certificate? - caarlos0
Seems like https:&#x2F;&#x2F;get.docker.com doesn&#x27;t have a certificate anymore for some reason:<p>openssl s_client -connect get.docker.com:443 -showcerts &lt;&#x2F;dev&#x2F;null
======
stephenr
The certificate expired a few hours ago.

